# Sensor de movimiento



## Diegosantilln1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hola! Tengo un problema el cual es. Que mi sensor se movimiento q*ue* esta colocado en mi pasillo. No toma la presencia mia. Pero si cuando acerco la mano al mismo. A q*ue* se puede deber? 
No tiene para configurar la distancia del mismo ...


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 29, 2016)

La mayoría trae un potenciometro para ajustar la distancia de detección. Si no se nota por fuera, desarma el sensor y fíjate en la placa electrónica, posiblemente ahí lo tenga. Si identificaras el módelo y lo googlearas "posiblemente" encontrarías el manual o inf. extra,


----------

